# Getting House Painted Inside



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The wife and I decided to get some rooms painted inside the house, so we made about ten phone calls and managed three written quotes from that ($1750, $2450, and $4875)... all for the same work.

The $1750 guy advertises his contractor's license number in the phone book but when I checked was cancelled, not bonded and not insured. The $4875 guy's license was also cancelled, not bonded, and not insured (and I didn't like his price anyway). So we are going with the $2450 guy.

He came over today and we discussed the paint colors for each room, which holes to fill or not fill, and moving furniture. I specifically asked if I could remove the backboard from the *California King waterbed* and leave the bed in place, or should I drain it?

He said I don't need to drain or move it, his three "big guys" can move it. I asked if his three big guys had ever moved a waterbed? He said it wasn't a problem, they would move it? Not so sure, I Googled LxWxH in cubic feet X 21.3 pounds/cubic foot and got *1765 pounds*  So I drained it anyway (hope his three big guys aren't offended).


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

I rather offend 3 stangers by my actions on my own property than talk with 3 strangers about the damage to my propertly - I'm sure others would agree...

What I do wonder is, why are you willing to pay close to two grand for a few rooms? Couldn't you do the job? Is it a deadline kind of thing or something?

I personally rather do the job myself and with that money, buy say.....get a nice flat screen tv? a nice car stereo system with remote starter?

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

idowindows said:


> What I do wonder is, why are you willing to pay close to two grand for a few rooms? Couldn't you do the job? Is it a deadline kind of thing or something?


Deadline? Yes... get it done in a week. Too many square feet to do by myself. Besides, picture what four kids can do to the walls and ceilings over 16 years. No way I could fix that in a week.   Besides I have money to burn.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

This thread seems like a good place to add a small tip. You know how you can smell latex paint for hours after painting?? Add a teaspoon of vanilla extract to the gallon of paint before painting and of course stir it in. Presto the smell is gone!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

N2: Great tip.Thanks


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Frank4d

I have a Cal King waterbed that I built the frame for myself... and have had to move it several times... room to room and house to house

There are no three people that I know of, that could move it while full of water safely, period... Moving after drained is still a major problem, other than just sliding it across the floor... ie: scratch the floor


My advice... don't let them touch it... remove the headboard yourself, drape an old sheet over what's left

buck


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Well we got it all painted and it looks really cool. But had a problem when we decided to slide the waterbed back into position. Problem is that after I drained it, I put 500 pounds of stuff from the room on top of it (trying to find room for stuff). Anyway, the particle board pedestal under it broke in several pieces when trying to move it it back with the 500 pounds of stuff still on it. Off to Home Depot tomorrow morning I go.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Frank4d said:


> Besides I have money to burn.


I don't have money to burn but I'll be darn if I'm handing my money to someone to do something I can do for myself to my satisfaction...

Over time, I've really learned that the old saying is indeed true..."If you want the job done right, do it yourself..."


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Almost done. It took three guys two days to paint the master bedroom, walk-in closet, bathroom, kids bedroom & closet, hallway & closet, linen closet, kitchen, and diningroom... including doors, ceilings, and trim in all rooms. Much faster than a month for me to do it. I figure it will take a week to put the house back together though.

I rebuilt the broken waterbed pedestal with 1X10's and angle brackets for the corners, and painted it. The wife was amazed how I managed to jack up the 300 pound frame and headboard that had fallen to the floor during moving... 11 inches above the floor using empty paint cans and 2X4's. It turned out ok because it now has 2,000 pounds of ice-cold water and frame sitting on it. I sure hope the heater still works.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

interesting thread so i am gonna just step in to get it subscribed.

never heard about the vanilla extract effecting odor.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

One of my sons asked yesterday if I can open the windows to get the paint smell out. I told him no since it's 55F outside.

Anyway, the wife and I decided since we have nice newly pained walls... we need new wall receptacles & switches, and covers to replace the old ivory ones. I shut off the power and replaced about 20 of them yesterday. The 3-way switches at the ends of a hallway are always fun to wire when the new switch doesn't have the same terminal locations as the original (but I got it right on the first try).


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

Frank4d said:


> Anyway, the wife and I decided since we have nice newly pained walls... we need new wall receptacles & switches, and covers to replace the old ivory ones. I shut off the power and replaced about 20 of them yesterday. The 3-way switches at the ends of a hallway are always fun to wire when the new switch doesn't have the same terminal locations as the original (but I got it right on the first try).


Please clarify. You changed the light switches and wall receptacles from ivory to what? And how does make the room colors match? And why didn't you just paint the light switches and wall receptacles covers at the time you had the room painted?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

gbrumb said:


> Please clarify. You changed the light switches and wall receptacles from ivory to what? And how does make the room colors match? And why didn't you just paint the light switches and wall receptacles covers at the time you had the room painted?


Now they are all white which I'll admit doesn't match the paint, but looks better that the old ivory ones (the people who owned the house before were heavy smokers so the ivory was more like brown). As for painting them, too hard to keep looking good over time.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

gbrumb said:


> Please clarify. You changed the light switches and wall receptacles from ivory to what? And how does make the room colors match? And why didn't you just paint the light switches and wall receptacles covers at the time you had the room painted?


 if you paint the switchs, recepticles and cover plates the same color as
the walls you won't see them again. worse yet is putting wallpaper
on the cover plates on a wallpapered wall.

the plastics come in three standard colors and you pick the color
that contrasts with the wll so that you can find them again.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Frank4d said:


> Now they are all white which I'll admit doesn't match the paint, but looks better that the old ivory ones (the people who owned the house before were heavy smokers so the ivory was more like brown). As for painting them, too hard to keep looking good over time.


Soap and waterwill clean them all up. Then on the plugs and switches use a wet rag with simple green or something like that to clean.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

hewee said:


> Soap and waterwill clean them all up. Then on the plugs and switches use a wet rag with simple green or something like that to clean.


or get one of those wonder sponges. have no clue their name but they look like white sponge rubber and they are amazing at what they clean up off of a wall.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I never tried then but should if they work as good as on TV.

Lets see it is called Mr. Clean Magic Eraser

You got 3 of them now
Magic Eraser Extra Power
Magic Eraser DUO
Magic Eraser


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

hewee said:


> I never tried then but should if they work as good as on TV.
> 
> Lets see it is called Mr. Clean Magic Eraser
> 
> ...


That is the one Hewee.

They are absolutely amazing.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Maybe they are not as good as the TV ads say if they made the other two.
Next there will be a Magic Eraser *Super* Extra Power


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I do not know which magic eraser we got but it works. 

but i am guessing it is the original.

thats all i can tell ya.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good then it works and if not then I guess try one of the others.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

So the wife and I decided to replace some drapes and mini-blinds and we ordered $1300+ worth of mini-blinds on Saturday. They arrived today, and I got a phone message saying they were delivered today ("let us know if there are any problems"). So I called them after inspection. Of the seven items I ordered:
Items 1, 5, 6, and 7 were not received at all.
Item 4 top header is bent and needs to be fixed or replaced.
(I should be happy items 2 and 3 were ok)? 
GRRRRR!!!!!  At least I paid with a VISA card.


----------

